# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  مكونات الامانة العامة للمجلس النواب

## رماح

*مديرية شؤون النواب* *تتكون مديرية شؤون النواب من الاقسام التالية:
•	قسم اللجان:في بداية كل دورة عادية ينتخب المجلس أعضاء ممثلين ل14 لجنة وهي :
1-	اللجنة القانونية.
2-	اللجنة المالية والاقتصادية.
3-	لجنة التربية والثقافة والشباب
4-	لجنة التوجيه الوطني.
5-	لجنة الصحة والبيئة.
6-	لجنة الحريات العامة وحقوق المواطنين.
7-	لجنة فلسطين.
8-	لجنة الريف والبادية.
9-	لجنة الخدمات العامة والسياحة والاثار.
10-	لجنة الشؤون العربية والدولية.
11-	اللجنة الادارية.
12-	لجنة الزراعة والمياه.
13-	لجنة العمل والتنمية الاجتماعية.
14-	لجنة الطاقة والثروة المعدنية.
وظيفة قسم اللجان تتلخص بالتنسيق  الاداري لعمل هذه اللجان والتنسيق  المباشر بين اللجان السابقة الذكر وبين الجهات الرسمية التي تختص بالموضوع عمل هذه اللجان،فمثلاً عند مناقشة قانون السير من قبل اللجنة القانونية يتم تحديد الموعد من قبل قسم اللجان ومكان عقد الاجتماع كما وتحديد ودعوة الاشخاص ذوي الاختصاص من مديرية الامن العام  على سبيل المثال، ويقوم قسم اللجان بتحضير جدول اعمال اللجنة والمواد المراد مناقشتها ،وتحضير المحضر الختامي واعداد تقرير نهائي عن نتيجة إجتماع اللجنة.

•	قسم التدقيق والتفريغ:هذا القسم مسؤول عن تفريغ جلسات مجلس النواب من جلسة صوتية إلى جلسة مطبوعة وموثقة ،حيث يتم الحصول على التسجيل الكامل للجلسة مجلس النواب على قرص مدمج ويكون هذا القرص يحتوي على التسجيل الصوتي للجلسة ،بعدها يقوم اعضاء هذا القسم وبمساعدة أجهزة ومعدات مخصصة لهذا النوع من العمل بالتفريغ الجلسة على شكل نصوص .وبعد الإنتهاء من عملية تفريغ الجلسة التي تستغرق على حد تعبير الموظفين من شهر او اكثر،يتم عرض محضر الجلسة على رئيسة القسم التي تقوم بدورها بعملية مراجعة الجلسة صوتياً ومطابقتها مع المحضر المكتوب،ثم يتم إعادة المحضر إلى القسم ليتم التعديل على ملاحضات رئيسة القسم ثم يرد بعدها إلى رئيسة القسم ليصار إلى المراجعة النهائية وبعد التأكد من صحة وسلامة محضر الجلسة يتم عرضه على الأمين العام للمجلس الذي بدوره يعرضه على رئيس المجلس للمصادقة عليه ثم يقوم الأمين العام بالتوقيع عليه ليعمل بعدها على طباعة المحضر وتوزيعه وإضافته إلى ارشيف المجلس.

•	قسم المراجع القوانين:
هذا القسم مسؤول عن إستلام مشاريع القوانين وحفظها واستلام نسخة من كتاب الاحالة احالة القانون من المجلس الى اللجنة المختصة ،وبشكل ملخص استلام جميع كتب الإحالة لجميع مشاريع القوانين والإحتفاظ بها ومتابعة جميع التطورات على هذه القوانين لغاية صدور الإرادة الملكية السامية بالمصادقة على القانون أو لغاية ما يصبح القانون  قانون نافذ.




•	قسم الرقابة البرلمانية:هذا القسم مسؤول عن إستلام  المذكرات  والأسئلة   والعرائض  والشكاوى وإقتراحات القوانين وإقتراح بالرغبة من السادة النواب أو المواطنين العادين في حالة العرائض والشكاوى ، ومسؤولة عن توجيه الإستجوابات للجهة المسؤولة عن عدم الرد على أي من الأمور المذكورة سابقاً من مذكرات عرائض شكاوى إلخ، والموجهة من قبل السادة النواب

أحكام عامة

المذكراتيتم تقديم المذكرة من قبل عشر نواب على الأقل ولا توجد مدة محددة قانونياً للرد على المذكرة ، مثال على مذكرة تم تقديمها إلى وزيرة الثقافة هي المطالبة بإلغاء مهرجان الأردن . يتولى القسم وضع ترويسة المذكرةفي الصفحة الأولى والوزير المعني أو مجموعة الوزراء وبيان طلب المذكرة وهدفها في الصفحة الثانية مع تواقيع السادة النواب الذين قدموا المذكرة .
الأسئلة
وهي أسئلة يطرحها السادة النواب على وزير معين أو مجموعة وزراء يتم من خلالها الإستفسار عن موضوع معين بهدف الإيضاح ،ويتولى القسم مسؤولية صياغة السؤال وطرحة على الوزير المختص ومتابعة الرد على هذا السؤال خلال مدة لا تزيد عن 8 أيام كما هو محدد في النظام الداخلي لمجلس النواب ،خلافاً إلى ذلك يتم توجيه إستجواب للوزير المعني عن عدم الرد على سؤال سعادة النائب.ومثال على آخر سؤال هو سؤال وجهه سعادة النائب حمزة منصور لوزير الزراعة "هل تم إيفاد مهندسين زراعين أردنين للمشاركة في دورة في إسرائيل ،في حال كانت الإجابة بإيجاب يرجى إرفاق قائمة بأسماء المهندسين المعنيين.

العرائض والشكاوىنصت المادة143من النظام الداخلى لمجلس النواب 
"يحق لكل اردني ان يرفع الى المجلس عريضة فيما له صلة بالشؤون العامة او شكوى فيما ينوبه من امور شخصية"
وبذلك فإن قسم الرقابة البرلمانية مسؤول  عن صياغة الشكوى أو العريضة وترويسها وإيصالها إلى الجهة المعنية بالموضوع الشكوى أو العريضة ومتابعة الرد.


إقتراح قانونيحق لكل نائب أن يأتي بفكرة قانون معين ويتم تقديم فكرة أو مقترح القانون عن طريق القسم الذي بدوره يحيله إلى اللجنه ذات الإختصاص لدراسة جدوى القانون ولها ان تقره او ترفضة أو تعدل عليه ، مثال على إقتراح قانون قانون مقدم من أحد السادة النواب يقتضي بدعم الثروة الحيوانية أسوة بدعم الريف كما في فلس الريف.

إقتراح  برغبةإقتراح برغبة نائب في أي موضوع ، ومثاله إقتراح أحد السادة النواب بشق طريق زراعية في أحدى المناطق مع بيان  مدى الإستفادة من الطريق.

هذا تلخيص موجز عن طبيعة عمل القسم* رائد الفواز

----------


## ابن الجنوب

شكرا رماح

----------

